# +1 degree angle headset on specialized status.



## start_sendit_stop (Mar 23, 2021)

i was looking at the specialized status 140 bike and saw that it had a ha of 63.7 degrees on high geometry settings. if i were to make it 64.7 to make it a little more of a poppy trail bike would that mess it up.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## guypie (Aug 4, 2019)

It sounds like you don't actually have the bike yet. If you are going to get one, maybe just ride it first and see what it's like. If there is an issue with how it rides then worry about fixing it.


----------



## compositepro (Jun 21, 2007)

start_sendit_stop said:


> i was looking at the specialized status 140 bike and saw that it had a ha of 63.7 degrees on high geometry settings. if i were to make it 64.7 to make it a little more of a poppy trail bike would that mess it up.


I have a 160 status with both the 140 and 160 coil and yokes I messed with nearly 2 degrees of head angle adjustment before just settling on 1.5


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

compositepro said:


> I have a 160 status with both the 140 and 160 coil and yokes I messed with nearly 2 degrees of head angle adjustment before just settling on 1.5


What brand headset did you use? I checked with all the ones I could think of and none make one for the Status. Well, 9point8 said they might be able to do .7 degrees at the most.
I’m interested in a Status, but it’s way too slack for the stuff I ride.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Specialized uses the internal headsets where the bearings sit directly in the head tube. The only company that makes an angle set is 9.8. The head tube still needs to meet a specific criteria for it to work.


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> Specialized uses the internal headsets where the bearings sit directly in the head tube. The only company that makes an angle set is 9.8. The head tube still needs to meet a specific criteria for it to work.


I know, which is why I asked how compositpro was able to do it. That’s the only thing stopping me from buying one.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I’m in for one. I have a Stumpjumper 6F that I want to put an angle set onto.


----------



## john.ecc (8 mo ago)

I don't understand why you'd buy a bike with a Slack AF head angle to then steepen it? Just buy a Trail bike with a steeper HT Angle in the first place instead of ruining what is meant to be a slack bike.


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

john.ecc said:


> I don't understand why you'd buy a bike with a Slack AF head angle to then steepen it? Just buy a Trail bike with a steeper HT Angle in the first place instead of ruining what is meant to be a slack bike.


Because it’s a super-cheap way to build a mullet that was actually meant to be a mullet. $1200 for a new frame? Anyway, I’ve given up and moved on.


----------

